# Puppy more interested in dogs than me, toys, treats etc



## mum2three (Jan 5, 2010)

My 7 month old GSP was doing well with recall and going off the lead quite a bit. Because of him running off to greet dogs (a little to entusiastically for many of the dogs and their owners) I've had to start keeping him perminantley on his lead. I tried treats, toys, throwing a ball, squeaky toys etc to get his attention away from the distraction. Sometimes something would work once or twice but then he seemed to blank me completely.

He's been kept on leash for a couple of weeks now while I try and work on him walking to heel and recall training on a long line. When he gets on his long line now he seems to resent any attempt I make to control him. He'll sit and stay and even lay down for a few minutes until I call him at home, infact appart from the odd theft of socks, food etc he is very well behaved at home. Also on his short lead he'll sit and watch me and lay down. But on his long line he'll ignore me. I play ball with him getting him to bring a ball to me then I'll throw a second once he's dropped the first. He just gets bored after three or four throws and stands looking around at anything but me. 

Today I had him in the lake on a long line. Just as I put him back on his short lead a man came along with an older GSP off his lead. I was talking to the man and he said why don't I let my pup have a play off lead with his dog. He was surprised I wasn't letting him off and said the longer I leave it the harder it will be. Luke was going nuts watching the other dog running in and out of the lake fetching his ball and I felt awful, so I gave in and let him go and play. Luke was running around with the other dog like an idiot, sticking right by the dogs side every second (swimming fantastically). when he got tired of swimming he stood and waited for the dog to come to the edge. Then a couple walk past behind us with two dogs on leads and Luke made a b line for them. I called him back but as usually he totally blanked me. The man said something about his dog being nasty and the man I'd been talking to managed to grab Luke away from them. Luke ran back to the lake and it took a few seconds for me to finally grab hold of him and get him on his lead.

Walking away luke was a nightmare trying to pull back to the lake and the other dog and it took a good couple of minutes and a bit of distance to get him back focused on me and to stop him pulling on his lead. I wish now I'd stuck to my guns and not let him off.

I've been hoping that by making him walk to heal when we are out and not allowing him to get excited around dogs would help him get calmer and more focused. His brother who was as bouncy as Luke has calmed right down and is more interested in fetching balls than running after dogs. When they get close together now Max is not that interested while Luke wants to jump all over him.

I'm starting to doubt that I will ever train my dog, he's my first dog and I wanted so much to be a good dog owner but I feel like a total failure. I'm writing all this hoping someone can offer some hope that I can get my dog focused on me and not every discration in the park.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

what i would do, and this is what i did with my toy poodle who is now a year old.

Practice recall while on the long line. When he's gone long, call him back and if he comes back, praise him with a treat or with a happy voice or a toy whatever.

aside from that i have no clue hon - tbh my norwegian elkhound is exactly the same. he'll come back when called but when he sees another dog, forget it lol!


----------



## Clare&Oscar (Aug 15, 2009)

I too have a GSP who is coming up to 18 months. I'm afraid I can't give you any advice though as mine has started to chase deer/rabbits/birds even horses on occasions (really not good) and I just can't get him back until he has decided the chase is over.

Just wanted to say I know how you feel about wanting to be the perfect dog owner, it rubs salt in my wounds further that Oscar doesn't seem to chase as much when my husband takes him out and I'm the one that puts in all the work with the training 

Let me know if you find some methods that work with an easily distracted dog!


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Maybe you would like to join the GSP social group? Several of our members have been discussing the same thing!


----------



## Clare&Oscar (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks Pickle, meant to say the same thing but forgot!!


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Clare&Oscar said:


> Thanks Pickle, meant to say the same thing but forgot!!


.........:thumbup:........


----------



## healpro (Mar 11, 2009)

Seems to be a common thread running here!!!
Was just about to post asking how I can make myself more interesting than horses/cows (live on the border of the New forest)small children, other dogs, joggers, bikes!!!!!!!!!!!!
Like the OP, Finn is very well behaved at home, is my first dog and just want to do it right.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

It does get better the older they get, honest!

Matrix was a bit unpredictable with his recall for a while but now is good 99% of the time, it is only other dogs he runs off to see but is a pain if the other dogs obviously don't want a ''hello''.

I take a toy with me that he isn't allowed other than when we are on a walk so it is therefore very 'high value' to him, when i see him thinking of going i call him, show him the toy and run in the opposite direction to where he was heading and it works now 99% of the time! :thumbup:


----------



## mum2three (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. think maybe its a patients thing with me a lot. He sees to have picked up other things so quickly at home. I've got him walking lovely to heel 90% of the time and that happened in a matter of minutes of me correcting him when he tried to pull in front. I get down when things like keeping him calm while I chat to another dog owner (and stopping him jumping over them) seems to be such hard work. My fil who has Lukes brother has got him more interested in playing ball than other dogs. He said it took a while to get him interested enough in the ball game (he was neutured a couple of weeks ago, so may have helped a little) but now as soon as he sees the balls he forgets everything going on around him. I've seen it for myself but I can't believe Luke will ever do that. He just goes nuts around dogs and won't leave them alone. 

My fil has been leaving Max off lead for weeks now, think he doesn't worry as much as I do about offending the odd person if you can't get him back in time and its worked for him. Infact its the odd occation when Luke saw a dog or horse before I did and I had to struggle to get him back that made me keep him on lead at all times. Truth is I found working on his recall much easier with him off lead because I could let him have a run around (when it was just us around) and let off some energy and then call him back, get him to sit, play a game etc and it was going great. Everything is just much more tense between us now and he just doesn't listen at all, its so frustrating.


----------



## mum2three (Jan 5, 2010)

pickle said:


> Maybe you would like to join the GSP social group? Several of our members have been discussing the same thing!


Is the social group on here? sounds interesting, no one understands GSP's like another GSP owner. I have learn't since having Luke that each breed really does have their own unique ways. My oh says I'm getting more and more a dog person every day, lol.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

mum2three said:


> Is the social group on here? sounds interesting, no one understands GSP's like another GSP owner. I have learn't since having Luke that each breed really does have their own unique ways. My oh says I'm getting more and more a dog person every day, lol.


Yes it is on here. Click on "Quick links" and choose "social groups" and there you will find us!  The group is called "German Pointers (all coats)".


----------

